# My gtr34 wont start



## BNR34boy (May 9, 2008)

Last night after I took my car for a car wash in front of my friends shop, my car wont start. I thought maybe the spark plugs went bad, go ahead and change the spark plugs, then I started right away.
Drove it and had dinner, went back to the car and start the car, the car wont start. Went back to my friends shop to pick up some tools to change the plugs again, it started again and drove it to my friends shop to have it check out.
This morning the car wont start again!! Went ahead and change the plugs for the 3rd time, the car starts. We let it idle for 10 minutes, move the car around and shut it down, waited for 5 minutes to start the car again, it wont start again.
The car cranks, but it just wont start. 
someone have any idea why this happens?


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Is the battery okay?


----------



## BNR34boy (May 9, 2008)

the battery is fine..


----------



## rmiguelcar (Jul 11, 2012)

Alternator?


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

something is fouling the plugs maybe?
can't see it being battery or alternator related if it starts after plugs have been changed

What do the plugs look like when you take them out?

Over to someone else with more knowledge:bowdown1:


----------



## BNR34boy (May 9, 2008)

the plugs looks fine, i just changed them 2 weeks ago


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

does this have an alarm on it?


----------



## BNR34boy (May 9, 2008)

the alarm was off.. I checked it


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

What plugs are you using? And are you changing back to the originals or new ones?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

doesnt mean its stopping it from starting

earth maybe?

sounds like you have had an issue post washing - water getting into the electrics


----------



## BNR34boy (May 9, 2008)

freakazoid3 said:


> What plugs are you using? And are you changing back to the originals or new ones?


i have the original OEM new plugs and also Racing spark plugs.. Everytime the car wont start, i swap the plugs, then it starts


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Ignition leads? Water in the place where the spark plugs go?


----------



## BenTaylor200 (Dec 5, 2001)

Dodgy coolant temp sensor?


----------



## BNR34boy (May 9, 2008)

BenTaylor200 said:


> Dodgy coolant temp sensor?


where does the coolant temp sensor locate?


----------



## BenTaylor200 (Dec 5, 2001)

BNR34boy said:


> where does the coolant temp sensor locate?


Sort of next to the fuel pressure regulator:


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Did this problem occur after you started it a number of times, for short periods of time, during the day at peoples request while you were washing it?


----------



## BNR34boy (May 9, 2008)

GTR Cook said:


> Did this problem occur after you started it a number of times, for short periods of time, during the day at peoples request while you were washing it?


The first time it started was after a car wash. Then I thought the plugs were bad, so I change another plugs. After changing the plugs, it started right away. So, I drove it to have dinner. After dinner, I got back to the car, try to start it, but it wouldnt start, so I swap the plugs again. after swapping the plugs, it started again.
The next day, I went to the shop and try to start it, it started. I let it idle for 10 mins, then I shut down the car. After 20 mins or so, I try to start it again, it wouldn't start again.


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

When you start the car exactly what happens?

Does the starter work? Is the engine turning but not catching?


----------



## simon tompkins (Aug 14, 2005)

it sounds electrical to me like your not getting spark to the engine,and when you change the plugs it moves something which makes it start again,i know thats not much help but it may create an idea in your head,good luck finding the problem it doesn't sound like a bad one just something loose.


simon


----------



## XashskylineX (Jun 25, 2013)

Cam sensor ????


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Over fuelling/wet plugs? You changed them with dry plugs, after running they get soaked and dont spark. You changed back, by which time the others had dried out and then got wet again causing the plug not to spark.


----------



## BNR34boy (May 9, 2008)

we check the fuel pump, injectors and plugs today, its fine..
i think the last think it would be is the cam angel sensor is bad..


----------



## XashskylineX (Jun 25, 2013)

I was having a few issues like your self few few weeks bk after trying to start it months later !!!!!


Did turn out to be the cam sensor , not cheap buddy


----------



## BNR34boy (May 9, 2008)

can anyone tell me if this Cam angel sensor is bad? because its touching..


----------



## Brains (Jul 6, 2010)

BNR34boy said:


> can anyone tell me if this Cam angel sensor is bad? because its touching..


Has the cas been mounted without the rubber gasket on the cam belt cover?


----------



## BNR34boy (May 9, 2008)

its has a rubber gasket


----------



## BNR34boy (May 9, 2008)

My car has finally started!! thanks everyone for your infos


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

What was the issue in the end?


----------



## XashskylineX (Jun 25, 2013)

+ 1


----------



## BNR34boy (May 9, 2008)

The crank sensor was bad. I replaced it and the car started right away!!


----------

